# Complete FreeBSD 8.2 ZFS + GELI encryption NAS Howto



## asconix (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi folks,

My goal was to get the perfect ZFS NAS setup (GELI encryption with USB key + passphrase included). Few days later the setup was running fine so I've documented the whole stuff in a howto you can find at http://www.asconix.com/howtos/freebsd/zfs-encrypted-nas-freebsd-howto (it's in German but lot of CLI commands and configs, so should be understandable for everyone ;-)). I hope this howto helps you ;-)

Cheerio,
Chris


----------

